# Covenant Theology and So-Called "Replacement Theology"



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 15, 2008)

On the HB


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, Scott, for the article and the links you included at the bottom. I need some ammunition to rebutt that idea as I have heard it from some of my Dispensational friends.


----------

